# Oh lordy lord



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Well it was bound to happen and one night it did…...........I was going to rewrite the lyrics to Garth Brooks song but she wouldn't have it. LOL Anyhow my girlfriend was bound to experience the inevitable cold steel of a carving tool. She was out in the garage carving right next to me and the chisel slipped and cut her pointer finger. Deep too. I don't think there is really anything to do to prevent this type of thing from happening. Things slip, chip, etc and the tool travels in the wrong direction almost every time that happens. I've done it countless times myself, and to say you're a carver and never been cut is well uh simply unbelievable. At least she made it through 2 full carvings and most of a third first. She must have listened to me at one point when I showed some of my scars to her and explained how to avoid it. Now all I have to do is get her to wear shoes instead of flip flops out there. The clamp she uses has came within 1/2 an inch from her big toe on several occassions after falling off the bench. It's quite possible that her toe may need to feel the burn before she realizes I could be right. LOL
Here's the damage about 5 minutes after she did it. Shortly after it started to turn purple around the cut. It was pretty deep boys and girls.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to the club. You have been initiated. Must be a special project. They always get you. Lucky it was a small initiation.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for emphasizing safety. We all need to be aware.


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

It's good to be careful enough anytime, and this post is one great lesson for me. Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That for the reminder.

One that is smaller will keep you more aware and maybe cause the bigger and deeper one to be further away.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Ouch. Welcome to the LJ's Ouchy club, where cuts and scrapes are always a reminder to watch more closely and be careful.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

another visual reminder! And I'm glad to hear that it wasn't worse.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the cut club they say when you get to a hundred cuts is time to change hobbies so still plenty of life yet lol…...
nothing a white spirt swob won't mead

andy


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cuts, splinters & burns comes with the craft. You may as well get use to it. That's one reason I keep electrical tape in both of my shops. It's easy to put on & it lasts a whole lot longer than a band aid. You can take it off when you call it quits for the day. After you blow the stink off you can do the first aid.


----------



## PirateOfCatan (Feb 3, 2009)

At least carving tools give a clean cut.

Fast healing and a quick finish to carving #3.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder.

I will be heading to NH for a chair class on the 9th and this is a great reminder of how sharp hand tools are. The last class that I took I was bandaged up pretty good. One false move with a razor sharp drawknife didn't even get a reaction out of me. It was so sharp that I knew it happened but barely felt it cut me. It was a real close call and I know that it could have been much worse. There is not much skin around the knuckle area which is where the blade went in. I didn't want to look right away because of what I might find. Found what I was expecting to see that white stuff ; thank goodness not any further. I was able to tape it up during the class and perservere but had to get to the drug store that night and by the necessaries to clean it up. Steri strips work great!!! I know I have gone over the edge because I refused to go to the hospital for fear that stitches I would get would prevent me from finishing up the class. I will go to the class prepared for the worst this time and be more conscious when wielding sharp tools!

Sorry to hear about your misfortune I'm glad it was not much worse. Thanks again for raising our awareness.


----------



## sparkster (Mar 5, 2009)

I have had the thrill of woodworking with both hand and power tools, and have found artwork that has been bled over means more. It also makes for a unique stain with the right wood. Hope it heals well, and is a great lesson learned. Perhaps she won't have to mess up her toes to get her feet in protective wear.


----------

